# adding outlets to HT room



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am going to need to install couple outlets into a closet for my HT room. I picked up 2 30amp berakers and 4 x 20 amp breakers. I want to have plenty of power. should I use 10/2 or 12/2.
Romex? I am thinking this will give me service to 6 outlets in the closet with enough juice for a ton of gear.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

what do you plan on running? thats overkill in every way.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know much about electricity, but when we were doing my room... I was told that there is a specific gauge wire for x amount of amps, and you do not go bigger gauge than what the code says. Maybe Talley will step in and let you know what is required.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

too add to that you should also never run a higher amp breaker than the equipment is rated for. if something was to ever go wrong you would have no protection. Its better to run several dedicated 15amp circuits than one or two 30amp ones.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

One other thing. the 'devices' (outlets, switches, etc.) have to be rated correctly for the amperage. You would be much better served using more 20A circuits, all 12 ga wire, and appropriate devices.


----------



## FizzGiGG (Apr 24, 2009)

Hire an electrician. This thread hurts my brain. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is the some of the gear I need to support. I thought about the 30A breakers because I would plug multiple items into a cyberpower UPS units I have 2 x 
CP1350PFCLCD = Capacity: 1350 VA / 810 W

1 x Emotiva XPR-2
2 x Emotiva XPA-2
1x Emovtia XMC-100
1x Emotiva XMC-1
2 x PEAVY IPR 5000

1x PC Server UNRAID

Future: 
5-7 Channel Emotiva XPA GEN 3
Maybe an Additional XPR

I plan to do this work myself...No electricians


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fschris said:


> I thought about the 30A breakers because I would plug multiple items into a cyberpower UPS units I have 2 x
> CP1350PFCLCD = Capacity: 1350 VA / 810 W


:nono: You can still only plug those into a 15amp circuit, run two dedicated 15amp circuits and that will be more than enough. 



> 1 x Emotiva XPR-2
> 2 x Emotiva XPA-2
> 1x Emovtia XMC-100
> 1x Emotiva XMC-1
> ...


Two more dedicated 15amp circuits would be way more than you need for these as well even if you added another XPR



> I plan to do this work myself...No electricians


given you were planning to run 30amp breakers to the above I think you should get an electrician to at least go over what you want to do. You clearly do not know what your doing. VERY DANGEROUS


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

20A circuits for the amps are fine. No problem having a bit of headroom if you ever get a beast amp. Maybe a couple if you every plan on huge monos. Everything else is pretty low amperage draw.


----------



## FizzGiGG (Apr 24, 2009)

2 - 20 amp circuits only cost a little bit more and provide a ton of head room. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> :nono: You can still only plug those into a 15amp circuit, run two dedicated 15amp circuits and that will be more than enough.
> 
> 
> Two more dedicated 15amp circuits would be way more than you need for these as well even if you added another XPR
> ...



Tonyvdb... From what I read the XPR-2 needs its own 20amp circuit....? The standard plug will not even plug into a regular outlet. So that Is why was thinking if I piled on more to that circuit I should have the amps to cover more equipment. I will probably do a dedicated 20 and a couple 15amp circuits and just run 12/2


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A 15A breaker with 12 ga wire is against code everywhere I know of. 15A - 14 ga. 20A - 12 ga. As was said earlier. 20A over 15A is not much more expensive. I generally do all 20's except for lighting


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

fschris said:


> Tonyvdb... From what I read the XPR-2 needs its own 20amp circuit....? The standard plug will not even plug into a regular outlet. So that Is why was thinking if I piled on more to that circuit I should have the amps to cover more equipment. I will probably do a dedicated 20 and a couple 15amp circuits and just run 12/2


Check with the local electrical code I am pretty sure you can't run the same gauge wire for 15amp as 20amp...better safe than sorry.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

im going to run 20amp breakers with 12 gauge wire. seems to be consensus on inter webs. why would i hire an electrician when we have you tube


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

bpape said:


> A 15A breaker with 12 ga wire is against code everywhere I know of. 15A - 14 ga. 20A - 12 ga.


Not arguing, just curious. This seems counterintuitive to me. 12ga is the larger diameter, which carries more current. It would work just fine electrically and thermally, but may have mechanical issues mating with the smaller terminals of a 20A breaker, correct? Perhaps that's why it's against code, because of the danger of a loose connection.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fschris said:


> why would i hire an electrician when we have you tube


it may seem funny but if an electrician electrocutes himself he is covered by compensation if you get electrocuted your not and the electric company would shut off your power until you had the entire house brought up to code costing Thousands. Not to mention the fire risk if you do it wrong.

Spend the $100 and simply have a certified electrician come in and just inspect your work after your done. Doing the work yourself is allowed in your own home but it must be inspected.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lumen said:


> Not arguing, just curious. This seems counterintuitive to me. 12ga is the larger diameter, which carries more current. It would work just fine electrically and thermally, but may have mechanical issues mating with the smaller terminals of a 20A breaker, correct? Perhaps that's why it's against code, because of the danger of a loose connection.




It's because 12ga can overload the 15a circuit/breaker much more easily. 20a and 15a are the same size as far as I've ever seen. A 15a would trip the breaker all the time if your pulling too much current through it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The danger is someone trying to tie in to a circuit based on wire guage and not looking at the breaker. Yes - people do work circuits hot. Yes - the breaker SHOULD still trip if the circuit is overloaded. It's just an additional layer of safety.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

willis7469 said:


> 20a and 15a are the same size as far as I've ever seen. A 15a would trip the breaker all the time if your pulling too much current through it.


A 15amp breaker will trip if a continuous load of 12 amps (1200watts) or more is present a 20amp breaker wont trip till the load is 17amps (1800watts) its the heat buildup in the breaker that causes it to trip. if you had 14/2 on a 20amp breaker the 14/2 would heat up faster then the breaker and could melt the sheathing causing a fire before the breaker might trip for example. 
So think of it this way. if your equipment is rated @ 15amps and you have it on a 20amp circuit the equipment could catch fire before the breaker senses there is something wrong.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

It's a 12x18' room so why exactly do you think you need all this power?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Tedd said:


> It's a 12x18' room so why exactly do you think you need all this power?


Well There will be a lot of equipment in the room. The room is served with one 20amp breaker and 12/2 to the junction box.

I will most likely be running one of those portable AC machines as well....

I already ran the additional outlet that I will use for the AC machine. I just used exactly what the other outlets used. I used a 20amp breaker and 12/2. I live in Charleston SC and the FROG gets hot even with the regular house AC and nothing in that room it is already warm. When its 89-90 degrees at 8PM and I want to listen to some music or watch a movie the room will be a sauna even if I just have the whole house AC running. I did not build this house and its not my forever house either. So I don't think I want to add anymore major upgrades like a Split System or upgrade the existing AC. 

I will probably use something like this
http://www.lg.com/us/air-conditioners/lg-LP1215GXR-portable-air-conditioner


----------

